# Best Portable Carpet Shampooer/Cleaner?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My husband and I own an old 1904 house that was partially fixed up when we bought it (ie: new hardwoods put in on the main level, and newer carpet upstairs) and we've done a lot of work to it ourselves (like put in a new kitchen, etc). Anyway, this carpet they put in just CRAP, but there is no way we can replace the carpet right now and we are planning on selling this house in 2 years anyway. It's a textured carpet, like Berber, and is probably the cheapest quality that is out there...probably purchased at Lowes or Home Depot. There are some general dirt stains on it, and some old pet stains (from London) that I've tried to clean with pet stain removers but can never seem to get out all the way so dirt builds up on top of them. With this textured carpet, it seems more difficult to get stains out with the surface being uneven.

I would love to have a little portable cleaning machine that I can whip out any time London pees on the carpet (I know it's always my fault if she does it, this isn't a frequent thing) or if my hubby neglects to take his shoes off at the door and starts heading up the stairs...lol. I've just about had it trying to clean older pee stains from our Pottery Barn wool area rug downstairs also...those dang pet cleaners DO NOT WORK it seems! I've tried Simple Solutions, Nature's Miracle, some cheap Woolite Pet Cleaner, etc. I think the biggest problem is that I'm cleaning it by hand vs having water sprayed into the carpet and then sucking it back up. I know the machines use special cleaners and I think it's what I need.

Okay....so what type do you all have??? I've seen some for around $40, but I've also seen ones in the $100 range. Price is not too important to me, I just want something that will do the job well. Which ones work? What features do you love/hate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Rug Doctor for me.
http://buy.rugdoctor.com/how-to.html
I tried several dinky little carpet shampooers/cleaners - none of them really worked and left the carpets quite damp. One of the problems was they had revolving brushes which, together with the cleaning fluid caused carpets and rugs to mat and those with longer piles to tangle. The Rug Doctor has vibrating brushes that get deep down and are great for textured carpets, no mats or tangles either. Leaves the surface dry enough to walk on right away if you want to.

They are relatively expensive so I hired one first to try it out and could not believe how well it worked. Looks big and chunky but tucks away quite nicely and is not too heavy to pick up with one hand. Has several tools for upholstery, stairs, small areas and a wide variety of cleaning fluids including one specially for cleaning up after pet accidents and neutralizing the odor. Also cleans and dries sealed hard flooring so would probably be useful wherever you live next.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For cleaning the entire carpet, Rug Doctor professional; I rent rather than buy. For spills, Little Green Machine. The one I have (and so does my cleaning lady and she swears by it) cost around $80.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm...I have rented Rug Doctor machines before and they've always done an awful job in my opinion. I was thinking more along the lines of a tiny portable cleaner for spots only, but now I am considering an upright style (like a vacuum) to where I can clean the entire carpet surface. I'm looking at reviews on the Hoover SteamVac with CleanSurge and the reviews say it works much better than a Rug Doctor rental (thank goodness). For spots only though, it looks like maybe the Bissell SpotBot cleaners are great...Hmmmm.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Mommy has a Bissell Spot Bot and she says it's wonderful. I dunno about that, I call it the "puke eater" because it eats my puke right off the carpet! And it makes weird noises while it's eating. But I guess if Mommy likes it, I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jan 9 2010, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871352


> Josie says: Mommy has a Bissell Spot Bot and she says it's wonderful. I dunno about that, I call it the "puke eater" because it eats my puke right off the carpet! And it makes weird noises while it's eating. But I guess if Mommy likes it, I'll have to get used to it.[/B]



I have a spot bot and it really works well. I saw the infomercial for the rug doctor and was thinkiing about purchasing it. Has anyone else bought that one off the infomercial and if so how good is it?

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 9 2010, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871435


> QUOTE (Phesty @ Jan 9 2010, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871352





> Josie says: Mommy has a Bissell Spot Bot and she says it's wonderful. I dunno about that, I call it the "puke eater" because it eats my puke right off the carpet! And it makes weird noises while it's eating. But I guess if Mommy likes it, I'll have to get used to it.[/B]



I have a spot bot and it really works well. I saw the infomercial for the rug doctor and was thinkiing about purchasing it. Has anyone else bought that one off the infomercial and if so how good is it?

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nevermind! I just looked it up and saw the price! Wowza!!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, since we have rental properites. We just bit the bullet and bought this one after renting it from a local vaccum cleaner company - http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp11859...e&ovtac=CMP

I didn't pay that price, got it off ebay for way cheaper. But, the one we had prior and it did a a decent job was the Hoover steam cleaner. I have a little Bissell quick steamer that I just gotten, but I haven't used it yet.

Since I have cream colored carpets and 4 kids and cats/dog inside. I have to clean my carpets every other month at least. The Thermax, does an awesome job. I use liquid Capture and throw in a little Mr Clean w/ Febreeze and my carpets look good as new.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, today I bit the bullet and bought the Hoover SteamVac w/ CleanSurge (#H5914-900) so I will let you know how it does! I'm planning on trying it out Monday while my husband is at work.

I think in the future I might get the Bissell SpotBot if I feel like I'd like to have a more "portable" type but for the small price difference I thought the full upright was a better value!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

Well, today I tried out my new toy for a few minutes and shampooed our master bedroom. It appears to have done a phenomenal job, but as we all know, it's hard to tell until the carpet is completely dry. LOL We had our carpets professionally cleaned 1yr ago, and even the floor where the dog crates go in our bedroom had dirty water...and they have only been moved about 3 times in the last year (from traveling). So far, so good! There was also an old pee stain (it had been cleaned a couple of times previously but the stain remained) so I'm hoping this thing got it out!

The unit is very easy to clean after you're done using it. My only complaint so far is that the solution tank is rather small (1 gallon) so you have to fill it rather frequently, although I don't mind because otherwise the water would cool down too much I suppose.

I'll update again tomorrow or late tonight after the carpet is completely dry!


----------

